# Call of Duty: Black Ops First Strike map pack



## celica_pete21 (Aug 27, 2009)

Now that's it's been just over a week that it's been released, what are your thoughts on it?

I absolutely LOVE these maps. They definitely have a hint of MW2 style in them that I missed. Stadium for example reminds me so much of the Airport map in MW2. Having all those tight corners, and intense gameplay... just LOVE it. :T

I haven't played zombies yet, but I here it's pretty rockin' as well. Thoughts? Go:


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Maps are decent enough, and the zombie map is ok as long as your not solo, otherwise its too hard. I still cant get any real deep seated enjoyment from the game though, its just to much based on luck and random action for me, not enough skill involved and certainly no thought required to play.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 24, 2011)

I like the stadium the most of the new ones, but yah, not a lot of skill involved in the game itself.


----------

